# Vamoots TT zero slope



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

keep wondering if moots really made a top tube with zero slope on their vamoots stock size line up, I think all pre 2010 models has 1.9 deg is the lowest..although customizing is always the option but just curious to know..


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

bon_gabs said:


> keep wondering if moots really made a top tube with zero slope on their vamoots stock size line up, I think all pre 2010 models has 1.9 deg is the lowest..although customizing is always the option but just curious to know..


I think if they intentionally made it with a zero slope in relation to the ground, the bike would look like it is sloping to the opposite direction. It does not matter how zero slope it is in design, in reality, the bike will never be truly parallel to the ground due to variables of bike components that includes heatset stack, fork geometry, wheels, etc.


----------

